# Turn It Up! - The Small Faces



## Guest (Aug 13, 2018)

_"Turn it up, turn it up, little bit higher, radio
Turn it up, that's enough, so you know it's got soul
Radio, radio turn it up..."
_- Van Morrison

The average length of the 45 rpm single is 3 minutes and 30 seconds...

If you can't say what needs to be said in 3 minutes and 30 seconds then it probably isn't worth saying...

"Turn It Up!" is a series about those classic tunes played on radio stations the world over that still live on over the airwaves of our memories and the artists who created them...

View attachment 106694


*The Small Faces* -

Small Faces were an English rock band from East London. The group was founded in 1965 by members Steve Marriott, Ronnie Lane, Kenney Jones, and Jimmy Winston, although by 1966 Winston was replaced by Ian McLagan as the band's keyboardist.

The band is remembered as one of the most acclaimed and influential mod groups of the 1960s with memorable hit songs such as "Itchycoo Park", "Lazy Sunday", "All or Nothing", and "Tin Soldier", as well as their concept album "Ogdens' Nut Gone Flake". They later evolved into one of the UK's most successful psychedelic bands until 1969.

The Small Faces never disbanded; when Marriott left to form Humble Pie, the remaining three members recruited Ronnie Wood as guitarist, and Rod Stewart as their lead vocalist, both from The Jeff Beck Group, and carried on as Faces.

Small Faces were one of the biggest musical influences on the Britpop movement of the 1960s. Despite the fact the band were together for just four years in their original incarnation, Small Faces' music output from the mid to late sixties remains among the most acclaimed British mod and psychedelic music of that era.

In 1996, the Small Faces were awarded the Ivor Novello Outstanding Contribution to British Music "Lifetime Achievement" award.

On 4 September 2007, a Small Faces and Don Arden commemorative plaque, issued by the London Borough of Westminster, was unveiled in their memory in Carnaby Street. An emotional Kenney Jones attended the ceremony and said in a BBC television interview, "To honour the Small Faces after all these years is a terrific achievement. I only wish that Steve Marriott, Ronnie Lane and the late Don Arden were here to enjoy this moment with me".

On 7 December 2011, Small Faces were announced as 2012 inductees into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame. The induction ceremony was held on 14 April 2012 in Cleveland, Ohio.

"Whatcha Gonna Do About It" -





 - (video)






"Sha-La-La-La-Lee" -





 - (video)






"Hey Girl" -





 - (video)






"All Or Nothing" -





 - (video)






"My Mind's Eye" -





 - (promo video)






"I Can't Make It" -





 - (video)






"Here Come The Nice" -





 - (video)






"Itchycoo Park" -





 - (video)






"Tin Soldier" -





 - (video)






"Lazy Sunday" -











"The Universal" -





 - (promo video)






"Afterglow Of Your Love" -


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

This was off their 1966 debut album - don't know if you know this one, but does it remind you of a certain song which came out over three years later?

n.b. - the Small Faces didn't give Willie Dixon a credit either...


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Sydney Nova Scotia said:


> _"Turn it up, turn it up, little bit higher, radio
> Turn it up, that's enough, so you know it's got soul
> Radio, radio turn it up..."
> _- Van Morrison
> ...


really is beautiful aiso.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2018)

elgars ghost said:


> This was off their 1966 debut album - don't know if you know this one, but does it remind you of a certain song which came out over three years later?
> 
> n.b. - the Small Faces didn't give Willie Dixon a credit either...


I would always save a spot on any personal top five vocalists list for Steve Marriott. As I was choosing the videos it reminded me of just how underrated he was - he really had a set of pipes on him and a much wider range than most would think besides being just so fierce in his delivery. From a whisper to a scream, eh? - and always in key!

Here's an interesting snippet from this article - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Marriott

"Marriott is reputed to have been Jimmy Page's benchmark when selecting a lead singer, and there are unmistakable stylistic and timbral similarities between the voices of Marriott and Robert Plant, Led Zeppelin's lead singer.

In fact, Plant was a fan of Small Faces and a regular at their early gigs where he also ran small errands for them."

That's probably the only thing that Steve Marriott and I have in common - at one point Robert Plant used to run small errands for us.

"Zeppelin's classic song "Whole Lotta Love" is a direct take of Marriott's version of the classic song "You Need Lovin'", originally written by Willie Dixon and recorded by American blues singer Muddy Waters. Small Faces would regularly perform "You Need Lovin'" in their live set, and the song also appears on their debut album Small Faces, released by Decca in May 1966.

"It was fantastic, I loved it, Muddy Waters recorded it but I couldn't sing like Muddy Waters so it wasn't that much of a nick. I was a high range and Muddy was a low range so I had to figure out how to sing it. So I did and that was our opening number for all the years we were together. Every time we were on stage that was our opening number, unless we had a short set. That's where Jimmy Page and Robert Plant heard it. Robert Plant used to follow us around. He was like a fan." - Marriott"

Robert Plant used to follow me around also - this is starting to sound kind of spooky, eh?

"However Marriott bore no animosity to Plant. He is quoted as shouting "Go on my son!" and wishing him luck when he first heard Plant's version on the radio."

*RIP - Steve Marriott - 19/4/1991...*


----------



## Norman Gunston (Apr 21, 2018)

Shame they never made it big in USA
You should list ogdens nut gone flake


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Afterglow and All or Nothing are two of the gretest records of the 60s, IMO.


----------

